# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Toro Cigar Review - A pleasant suprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a box of these in a promo raffle. Could not beat the price! I was very pleased with the construction, taste, draw and burn of this stick. Let...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Cobre Toro Cigar Review - A pleasant suprise


----------

